# International 986 or ?



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok guys I need some input on a tractor just used for baling a 4 by 5 so looking at internationals 986, 1066 etc.100-120hp 2 wheel drive cab and air not many around here these days but I see them on tractor house etc. Dad had them years ago on the farm 1486 but switched over to jd as no dealers were around . So my memory has faded on these . Look at spending 15 for one 
Any model seem better than the other?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Well for one thing you mentioned a 986 and a 1066. If you want a half decent cab with AC . I would focus on the 86 series if you go back of a 66 series you'll be getting a dog box Yeararounder in most cases


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, 86 series is probably where you want to be. If you want to spend a little more you could get something even newer. You can get a case maxxum with a cab for around that if you keep your eyes open, and strike fast...


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I had a 986 for a few years that I sold back in the spring. It was a good tractor and had a pretty comfortable cab but the lack of some kind of a shift on the go transmission made me not like it very much for baling or mowing. I suppose you could call the torque amplifier a shift on the go transmission but my understanding is that was not the way the T/A was meant to be used and the reason why you hear of people having problems with it. Also it was kind of hard shifting going from forward to reverse so if you have a round baler without a ramp and have to back up to dump the bale it might not be the best choice for that and for sure is not a loader friendly tractor. Not that the 986 or similar is a bad tractor but personally for hay work after running both I would much rather have a JD of the same time frame. If your set on IH like others said you need to stay with an 86 series to get a comfortable cab with good A/C.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

1eyedjack

Having owned a JD 4255 since '93 and attempting to plow for my friend with his 986 I'll bet there are more reasons than no close IHC dealers that your Dad switched to JD tractors. I told my friend after 4 hrs of driving his operator inconvenient IHC 986 that I would switch his plow to my 4255 to continue plowing or he needed to find someone else to do his plowing. IMHO gearshift & scv control levers are very tractor operator unfriendly on a 986!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> 1eyedjack
> Having owned a JD 4255 since '93 and attempting to plow for my friend with his 986 I'll bet there are more reasons than no close IHC dealers that your Dad switched to JD tractors. I told my friend after 4 hrs of driving his operator inconvenient IHC 986 that I would switch his plow to my 4255 to continue plowing or he needed to find someone else to do his plowing. IMHO gearshift & scv control levers are very tractor operator unfriendly on a 986!


IH hired a left handed engineer in 1976!


----------

